# Problems with Carillon control 49 MIDI keyboard installation. anyone help?



## progdogman123

have a Carillion 49 midi keyboard for Windows XP and there is no drivers, or cds required for installation, but when i plug the midi keyboard in via usb a hardware wizard pops up and asks for an installation cd for MIDILINK? do i maybe need to download a certain driver for it to work? anyone give me help please? be very gratetful!


----------



## apnea

i've got the exact same problem with my control 49. i saw this post and was hoping someone had a solution for you and hence a solution for me. have you happen to have found a solution since you posted the question? it's driving me nuts.


----------



## apnea

I have found it. 

if anyone has this problem go to 

www.dankadata.com/files.html

and download the midilink drivers for your version of windows and you're all go.


----------

